# Walking down memory lane with our Dukee



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, I don't know whether to laugh or cry about Duke's baby adventures. The memories are so clear for you, and thus everyone else, and the City Slickers image made me laugh out loud. This is the part that's so hard. Your cherished memories bring smiles and laughter and you can visualize all of it.....and then you remember that he's an angel, no longer there under your hand. Thanks for sharing your boy. You have him exactly where you can always visit, nestled deep in your heart.


----------



## Hudson

Cindy thankyou for sharing some very special memories of your very special much loved boy!


----------



## davebeech

keep em coming Cindy, and we'd love to see some pics of Duke growing up on his adventures


----------



## tippykayak

I love the stories about Duke riding horses and liking it, and the way you describe his ears flapping when he ran, I can almost see it. Good boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love reading your stories of baby Duke. What a sweetheart!


----------



## marleysmummy

Cindy, thank you so much for sharing your stories about your wonderful boy. I really enjoyed reading them and look forward to reading more.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Cindy... 

What wonderful stories. You made my day.


----------



## paula bedard

Cindy, I can't wait to hear more about your beloved Dukee...I hope retelling these moments and memories are helping you ease through your grief with a tear and a smile. Also, I hope you're writing/printing these out for yourself. Putting my thoughts on paper and having them to read back, helped me tremendously in those difficult days after losing Sam.


----------



## mainegirl

i read the stories to moose and he said thanker u. he lobes the early days of da dukie. 
and so do i

beth, moose and angel

p.s. angel didn't know duke in the early days so she enjoyed it too


----------



## Augie's Mom

What wonderful memories of Duke, thank you for sharing them with us. I hope remembering the good times brings you some comfort.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What wonderful, wonderful memories. Don't ever stop reliving them. I can just picture baby Duke and all his adventures. SO SO sweet.


----------



## esSJay

Those are so sweet! I can visualize all of your stories in my head and laughed out loud at a couple! I can't wait to read more about Duke when you can.


----------



## mm03gn

What great memories! Please keep sharing them with us


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Through your telling, Duke is still making people smile at his antics. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## coppers-mom

I very much enjoyed reading about duke's early days. I can picture it all in my mind, but do you have any pictures you can share too?

I'd love to see pictures and read more tales about your vicious little boy. He sure did have a good life with you.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks for taking a little walk with me. I'll post some more when I have a little more time. It's certainly bitter sweet as when I type and remember and then, as Molly said, I realize he's not here. This is all so very hard, but that's not what this thread is all about. This thread is to share my memories so that's what I'm going to do. He was just so darn cute!

So, here's 2 pictures of baby Dukee. Of course, these were taken the day we got him so the horse story is well past these pictures. I've got some more puppy pics but they must be on a cd. I'll find them.


----------



## davebeech

and what a little cutie-pie he was too


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

I love Duke's stories-so many of them are very much like our Smooch, and our Snobear, although we did not have Smooch from puppyhood.
We rescued her at 16 months old from Golden Ret. Rescue in IL-Smooch had been a stray on the streets of Chicago. Smooch is an angel to this day!
Now she is 11 years old.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Cindy...Just Wonderful! You do have a touch for telling Dukee Tailz, Chapter One. I can see him running, ears a flopping "Mom, Dad, Here I kome!" Dukee did like to put not-so-good things in his moufh...I remember many of those stories...Ahhh Dukee! We Love You! Keep Us Laughing, K? Thanks Cindy


----------



## Duke's Momma

*fast forward..............*

So, I was really hoping to do my memory lane chronologically however that's not going to happen. I just received a card from VCA, the therapy place where my puppy went after his ACL surgery............

Again, Thanksgiving, a few years back (Jo - how many years was that?) running after a Nebraska bunny (visiting my folks) he ended up hopping back to my folks house like the bunnies he was chasing. Oh no..........this definately did not look good.

Home and to the vet we went. Yup, at least a torn ACL. Tried walking up and down hills to avoid surgery but nothing worked so under the knife again. We opted for the cheaper surgery as we just didn't have the money for the TPLO.

We both cried when we picked him up - he was so so pitiful and a little crying/wimpering from the anesthesia. He was a very good patient, though. I bought a harness to help him down our stairs instead of trying the towel and it worked pretty good.

Well, about 3 weeks out from the original surgery he ripped his makeshift tendons right out of the screws so under the knife yet again for a revision. He started immediately with underwater treadmill as there was so much scar tissue already forming that the revision was very difficult at best. They did alot of ultrasound as well.

Let me just say he LOVED going there. He loved Sharon, his therapist. We would drop him off at 7:30 and pick him back up at 1:00. He would do the **** hound gurgle is the best way I can explain it. (Dee said he had **** hounds that would make this gurgle sound when they'd tree a ****.) in the car on the way there.

He was such a good boy that they actually did some sort of article on him regarding their facility. I never got a copy, though but they loved him. The interview was to be on a day he wasn't going to be there so they called me to see if I could change days because they wanted their "star pupil" there for pictures.

Then, when I'd come pick him up I'd hide in a door so he wouldn't be slipping on their slick floor looking for me. He'd be dragging Sharon down the hallway to find me. As a matter of fact, all I'd have to do is walk in the door and he'd start barking. I wouldn't have to say a thing. He just knew I was there.

So, am attaching pictures of right after his surgery in an exercise pen with his e-collar on and then a few in the underwater treadmill.

I miss him..................


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's Momma*

Cindy:

What precious pics of Duke-he is so photogenic. So happy you have all these pics of him. I don't have as many pics of Smooch and Snobear but will always have beautiful and fond memories.


----------



## tippykayak

Duke's Momma said:


> Thanks for taking a little walk with me. I'll post some more when I have a little more time. It's certainly bitter sweet as when I type and remember and then, as Molly said, I realize he's not here. This is all so very hard, but that's not what this thread is all about. This thread is to share my memories so that's what I'm going to do. He was just so darn cute!
> 
> So, here's 2 pictures of baby Dukee. Of course, these were taken the day we got him so the horse story is well past these pictures. I've got some more puppy pics but they must be on a cd. I'll find them.


This thread is about whatever you need it to be. Tears are good! Grief is just the other side of joy. You're only crying because Duke was so great.

I love those puppy pictures because you can see that crinkly, noble brow even at that young age.


----------



## Augie's Mom

What wonderful stories and pictures, have you thought about having one of those photo books made? It would be a wonderful way to memorialize your life with Duke.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Seriously, think about a photo book. I PM'd you a link to a company that I've used several times. Over time, the books that I made become more and more precious to me. 

Love the puppy photos of Duke. And the stories... more please.


----------



## mainegirl

cindy,
i remember you talking about the article on the other forum. then when i changed to here i had to play detective and call the newspaper about the article, talk to the reporter, talk to the vet rehab. and they called you about the crazy woman who knew you from the web and how to get to this forum. Duke was such a cutie as a puppy and I love the treadmill pics.
hugs from beth, moose and angel


----------



## AtticusJordie

I never had the pleasure of meeting you and da Duke in person--and I see from your wonderful stories and the comments--I missed out on a very special duo.

Please tell us more of his adventures--I'll slowly get to know what a great Golden he was...

SJ


----------



## gold4me

What wonderful memories. I love the story about riding horseback too(being the horse obessed person that I am). Keep the stories coming.


----------



## Duke's Momma

mainegirl said:


> cindy,
> i remember you talking about the article on the other forum. then when i changed to here i had to play detective and call the newspaper about the article, talk to the reporter, talk to the vet rehab. and they called you about the crazy woman who knew you from the web and how to get to this forum. Duke was such a cutie as a puppy and I love the treadmill pics.
> hugs from beth, moose and angel


Yes! I was going to mention that but my fingers typed too fast and I hit submit reply and didn't have time to fix it. That's how I found here. Thank you Beth, for leading us here. You certainly did some sleuthing!

So, tonight was a big night - we had a marriage counseling session with a couple in our church and at the end (they loved Duke) Dee talked about some memories which I'll post tomorrow. I'm beat tonight. That was a major step for him because he hadn't been able to do that, or listen to my memories even.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Seriously, think about a photo book. I PM'd you a link to a company that I've used several times. Over time, the books that I made become more and more precious to me.
> 
> Love the puppy photos of Duke. And the stories... more please.


I got your pm and I'll look into that. Great idea, thanks!


----------



## coppers-mom

tippykayak said:


> Grief is just the other side of joy. You're only crying because Duke was so great.


So true. We hurt so much when they leave because they fill such a big part of our heart.

Cindy, your stories are wonderful. I see poor little Duke thinking he couldn't go on the trail ride and had to stay in camp. The puppy pictures are so adorable and he does look like he really liked the treadmill. What a happy smile. Learning to not "go" in the house so quickly is really amazing too.

He was a special, good looking boy. I smile and cry with you, but must remember to just celebrate all the wonderful memories and special times he brought to your life (and ours too).:smooch:


----------



## Duke's Momma

*Counter Surfing*

OMG! No one else has THAT issue with their golden, do they?

Let's see - full bunches of bananas off the banana tree until I moved it up against the wall (which is where it stays even now).........cooling cakes from the middle of the counter (he'd eat the middle right out of cakes and yellow was his favorite) so I started cooling everything on top of the refrigerator. 

I cried the other day as I made some banana bread and cooled it on top of the frig. No reason to do that now, but some things I just don't want to change, you know?

I even tried to break him of the counter surfing thing by baiting him with a bunch of bananas to catch him in the act, but he was too smart for that. lol

The best though was at my folks. They have an older house and the counters are very low, as is the dinner table. I caught him with his nose deep (and joyously) into the big margarine tub. IMMEDIATELY I thought - oh no, his pancreas! But that was fine. What was really funny about that, though, was my very proper mother said "oh, just take a spoon and scoop out the top - it'll be fine". Now, THAT was a shock. Of course, he got scolded, but I think he weighed out the punishment vs the estacy of the moment and he stomach always won out.

Also at my folks another time, my brother (who lives with them) had just made some sour dough bread and had cut off pieces for all of us and had cut the rest and let it sit on the cutting board on the counter. Yeah - not such a good idea. ALL OF IT was gone in record time. I didn't realize he had put it there or I would have moved it before the puppy could get to it.

Again at grandma & grandpa's, my brother always had homemade trail mix he would add things to on the counter and someone got into it and left the lid off. Yup - you guessed it. Again, caught Duke's nose buried deep into the mix. Of course - a scolding insued and mom (again surprising me) said "oh, just mix it up and put the lid back on - no one needs to know" lol

They loved their furry grandson and are very sad. Mom knew just how Duke was feeling from the chemo as she had dealt with colorectal cancer about 10 years ago and the chemo almost killed her. She had alot of empathy for him and they miss him.

I miss him...........his goofy antics - my boy. My sweet, ran by his stomach, boy.

And, let me please add that all of you are amazing people. To let me ramble on about my guy and read the stories and enjoy them with me. Not to get sappy or anything, but I can sincerely say that I love you all. And, please know that I read all of your responses although not replying to all of them. Thank you..........


----------



## Fozzybear

I really like your stories about Duke. I am sorry I missed the other threads you have posted about him. I am very sorry for your loss and know how you feel. please keep sharing. My thoughts and prayers are with you at his difficult time.


----------



## coppers-mom

It sure sounds like Duke had your Mom wrapped around his little paw! Just scoop it out, just mix it up. :doh:LOL
I'd do that, but it sure is funny that a very proper lady would.


----------



## mybuddy

It is such a good idea to write these stories about Duke down like this. 

He sure is a special boy! Funny as ol' heck too! What a character!

Remember when he was abducted by the alians?????


----------



## tippykayak

Duke's Momma said:


> I cried the other day as I made some banana bread and cooled it on top of the frig. No reason to do that now, but some things I just don't want to change, you know?


That makes me so, so sad. I wish he was there to steal your bread too.

I'm starting to feel like a little piece of Duke is living on in my heart too.


----------



## magiclover

Your stories make me smile and cry at the same time. Such pure love they give us. We are blessed to have them for the time that we do.


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

When we first rescued Smooch she used to counter surf, until I pushed anything she ight be interested in way back on the counter, but pretty much took anything that might be atrractive to her OFF of anyplace Smooch could conceivably reach.

What great stories about Duke!


----------



## 3 goldens

Love at first sight. How well i understand that. They get into our hearts instantly and then our hearts break when we lose them--but they live there still. But how well i know that even tho i am aware and know they live in my heart, i still want to be able to feel those silky heads, snuggle up with the warm body, feel the warm tongue, the joy in the eyes and smile.

Yep, it is good to talk about them and i loved reading about your big red boy.


----------



## Duke's Momma

*So, got a book*

from the fine folks at CSU. The book "Dog Heaven" by Cynthia Rylant. It's a very cute book and in looking through it, there were these notes:

_To the Highland Family, I am so sorry for your loss of Duke. He was a very sweet boy witht he most adorable face ever. He will be greatly missed. Elizabeth - Oncology Nurse._

_Highland Family, Please accept our deepest condolences for the loss of your dear Duke. he was such a noble and stoic pup, and fought his hardest. He will be remembered. Please hang in there during this tough time & know that you & Duke will be in our thoughts. Sincerely - Jim Perry (this was his normal onco vet)_

_To The Highland Family - I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved friend and companion, Duke. He was such a wonderful dog and was clearly a very special part of the family. I cannot imagine how hard this time must be for you, but please know tht you made an incredibly kind and selfless decision for him. You were lucky to have each other and I feel blessed to have known him. You are in my thoughts. Kelly Carlsten (this was his study onco vet)_

_I'm so sorry for your loss of Duke - he was such a wonderful dog with the cutest "concerned" face ever. He was blessed to have had such a loving & caring family - you did everything possible for him. Duke was very special - he will be missed. My sympathy to you. Mary Lafferly, oncology nurse._

_Cindy & Family, My heart goes out to you for having to say goodbye to sweet Duke. You are a wonderful caretaker and offered him such a ggreat life. Take care, Polly, Onc. Nurse_

_Dear Highland Family, I am so sorry for your loss of your dear companion, Duke. He was such a sweet boy and he will be greatly missed here at CSU. Please know you did everything you could for him. Take care during this difficult time and know my thoughts are with you. With sympathy, Jenna Burton (she's one of the onco vets)_

_Cindy - I am so sorry for the loss of Duke. He was a great guy with the most memorable face! Please find peace in knowing that you did all that you could for him and he will be missed by many! Take care - Alexa, Oncology Nurse_

_Highland Family - Just a note to let you know how sorry I am about your loss of Duke. He was an awesome dog and it was easy to see that you loved him very much. With sympathy, Sue Lana_


So, that's it. They loved him there and he got such great care. He loved going there for the most part but really enjoyed seeing all of the dogs in the waiting room. He'd crawl up on the seat next to me and just hang. They'd come get him (they all knew him) and I'd have to walk with like we were going for a walk and then quietly bow out because there at the end (like the last 2 appts.) he just didn't want to go in back any more. Broke my heart to send him actually.

It's nice to see that he touched so many lives but I just miss him so.............


----------



## Jo Ellen

Duke's Momma said:


> I cried the other day as I made some banana bread and cooled it on top of the frig. No reason to do that now, but some things I just don't want to change, you know?


This made me cry, and smile too. I hope you never change that. I always did know Duke as the dog that ate everything. I thought Daisy did, but Duke definitely had her beat.

Love your Duke stories, Cindy :heartbeat


----------



## Jo Ellen

Did you always say goodnight to Duke before you went to bed? Do you still? That's always the last thing I say before going to sleep, "goodnight Daisy." I imagine I always will. 

It would be a very sad day when you don't cool things on top of your refrigerater anymore.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I'm so sorry I missed this Cindy! Oh the tears and the laughter!

I just know Dukie is smiling back at you and Dee right now.

Close your eyes and take slow deep breaths. Place your hand over your heart. Feel it beating? Thump-thump. Thump-thump. Thump-thump. 

That's Duke's heart beating for you, giving you life and love. He will ALWAYS be a part of your heart.


----------



## puddinhd58

Cindy, I care so much about you and about Dukey...I hope this thread and recalling all his good/funny times helps you some... 
You must miss him like you would miss breathing... such a part of us. 

Just think though, at the Bridge, he is counter surfing like nobody's business!!!!! I am sure their counters are filled with HUGE bowls of trail mix, butter, vanilla cakes, banana bread, ..... 
Duke is showing the others just how it's done...

You're in my thoughts every day...


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

CINDY

YES, I bet the Rainbow Bridge is filled with more treats than any dog or cat could imagine!

Sure that Duke is up there playing with all of our beloved pets.

As I mentioned in my post about counter surfing-I think the page before this-Smooch tried the same thing when we first rescued her!!


----------



## coppers-mom

What a sweet and wonderful book you received from Duke's vets and caretakers.
I know you miss him, but take heart in how many people knew he was wonderful and share your grief. He brOught such love and joy to your life that a part of him will always be with you.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Shouldn't read these things at work, how do you hide the tears? Wonderful stories, thank you for sharing them. Duke sure was a character and a very handsome red headed boy. He touched alot of lives in his lifetime, you were very blessed.


----------



## Duke's Momma

I'm very sad today. I was going through pictures and renaming them and am just so sad. It's interesting how his looks changed throughout his life. When he was 104# you could sure tell. When he was at his "fighting weight" of about 80# is when he looked the best. Down to 75# his head was very thin. I should post some pictures of these three stages and I will, but I have to quit for now. I realize he's gone for good and that just hurts so much.

Still have all his beds down except the one in the bedroom which is on our bed. Haven't moved his toy basket or the baby gates. I heard Dee talking to him last night (not really, but imagined it) There was a very potent urine smell when he'd have a seizure and I keep smelling that. Oh, how I wished he were hear to have to clean him up after a seizure and smell that urine smell for real. 

I was reading the "blowing the coat" thread and thought how I'd love to have his tuffs of hair to pick up everywhere and chew him out for licking his legs and feet. 

Not a very good day at all..................I am really missing my boy.


----------



## mm03gn

Duke's Momma said:


> I'm very sad today. I was going through pictures and renaming them and am just so sad. It's interesting how his looks changed throughout his life. When he was 104# you could sure tell. When he was at his "fighting weight" of about 80# is when he looked the best. Down to 75# his head was very thin. I should post some pictures of these three stages and I will, but I have to quit for now. I realize he's gone for good and that just hurts so much.
> 
> Still have all his beds down except the one in the bedroom which is on our bed. Haven't moved his toy basket or the baby gates. I heard Dee talking to him last night (not really, but imagined it) There was a very potent urine smell when he'd have a seizure and I keep smelling that. Oh, how I wished he were hear to have to clean him up after a seizure and smell that urine smell for real.
> 
> I was reading the "blowing the coat" thread and thought how I'd love to have his tuffs of hair to pick up everywhere and chew him out for licking his legs and feet.
> 
> Not a very good day at all..................I am really missing my boy.


Big ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))) to you today Cindy


----------



## Laurie

I shouldn't be reading this at work....it''s bringing tears to my eyes. I know I've said it before but Duke was to lucky to have you for a mommy!!! I love his stories.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so sorry today is such a difficult one. Cry, scream, beat a pillow, do whatever it takes to vent the pain. Remember we are all here for you. 

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Thor0918

Hi Cindy, I have just been reading your thread. So sorry that today is such a tough one. The smiles and the tears go together don't they. Hugs to you.

From one Cindy to another.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Duh! I know why today is a tough one - - - 3 weeks ago today, 1:00 mst. I miss my boy. I miss my boy. I miss my boy.


----------



## Thor0918

Duke's Momma said:


> Duh! I know why today is a tough one - - - 3 weeks ago today, 1:00 mst. I miss my boy. I miss my boy. I miss my boy.


And for good reason!


----------



## Augie's Mom

It's difficult not to count the days, weeks, months that go by without them. All those firsts are so tough, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## goldensrbest

Boy, it is hard, 5wks., 1 day, since spencer had to leave, i agree, wish i had hair to clean-up, muddy paw prints, on the floor, his snoring to listen to, him standin by the pantry door, wanting his bone, from being brushed.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Cindy, I was thinking of you when I read that shedding thread too ... I was hoping that your home is not spotless so you will find little tufts of Duke's hair every now and then, many months from now, years from now even.

I can't even comprehend how much you're missing your Duke, it's too sad for me to wrap my head around -- one of those things where you just have to be there I think. But I do know how much you love him. There will never be another Duke for you.


----------



## amy22

Cindy, I just saw this thread and I dont know how I missed it. Duke was sucha cute puppy and I love your memories about him. I know how much you miss him. I have 2 waiting for me at the Bridge. Im sending you big hugs.... xxoo


----------



## justmejanis

Cindy your stories are so full of life and love....they shine! I can picture that gorgeous redhead and his flying ears, his lust for life and adventure. 

Remember now how lucky you all were to have shared his time on earth. He was a gift, and will remain so forever in your heart.


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke's Momma said:


> Duh! I know why today is a tough one - - - 3 weeks ago today, 1:00 mst. I miss my boy. I miss my boy. I miss my boy.


Cindy - I am so very sorry he is gone. the pain is just so very bad for a while.


----------



## mybuddy

Hi Cindy...

Three weeks...wow.

It isnt getting easier is it? The day will come when we will have to let our babies go. I am sure glad you are here because I suspect you will be one of my main go to people when I need someone. I feel that the intensity of your grief will be much like mine. 

Cindy, I hope and pray it gets easier for you. I am just so sorry you are in so much pain.

We love ya!
Vic and Buddy


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you everyone for letting me spew and have a mini breakdown. Today was really hard. Even at church tonight a friend complained about "100# of pooh" that he had to clean out of his back yard. I couldn't help it - I said "what I wouldn't give to have 100# of pooh to clean up!" He just hugged me and said, "I know."

So, Vic, I think the ubdecshon from da alienz happened only in Duke's magicnashon. I believe it stemmed from the 2 encounters with skunks. At least that's when he started talking about the alienz to me. Now, Buddy might have a different take.

The first skunk encounter I mentioned in his puppy post I think. The second, however, was - OMG - . . . . no wonder the guy thought he had been ubdecshed. He was going down the stairs, minding his own business to do his business late at night. Down he goes and came nose/butt to a skunk. In his own back yard - on the patio nonetheless. Well, he did what any skunk hating golden would do. - CHARGE! What ensued was nothing less than a nightmare. Full spray 100% in the mouth. IN THE MOUTH! The skunk waddled off nonpulsed whereas my puppy runs in the yard gagging trying to throw up. Rubbing his head in the grass and rolling and rubbing and rolling and rubbing.

Then he immediately had diarrhea and it smelled - you guessed it - SKUNK. OMG, he was so strong I was afraid for him. I mean he got sprayed point blank like maybe 6" from the butt of that skunk. It didn't even smell like skunk - it smelled like hell. 

A mother's love - he slept in our room. After a while you just don't even notice it. My eyes burned and my throat burned and we stunk to high heaven. I called pet smart first thing in the morning as they do have an anti-skunk shampoo. We took him right in. For months after when he would belch or even breath on us - skunk. And, for that many months whenever he'd get wet - skunk. His collar - skunk. That fateful night. lol

What's also funny is we had neighbors that had a dachsun named Slinkey. That dachsun found out where that skunk was living the very next day. He went into his hole which was under the horse shed and got sprayed. hahahaha Duke just looked at him and said "sweenkee is steenkee, sweenkee is steenkee." taunting him. 

What was funny was that when they came and got him and Duke got done taunting him they said "this is the SECOND TIME TODAY!" hahaha. That dog had just gotten a bath from getting skunked the "first" time, but that skunk made him so mad he went back to kill it, only to get sprayed again.

So, I think he always thought that skunk was an alien. That's what I think.

It was an awful hard day today and I'm glad it is over.

And, Jo, to answer your previous question, I don't say goodnight to him, but I do tell him I love him every night. 

My puppy - I love you and miss you something fierce.


----------



## mybuddy

That is the craziest skunk story ever! Funny and would expect no less from our boy Duke.

I remember Jo Ellen having a funny skunk story while she was on a date. I still tell that story to my students!

We miss him right along with you Cindy....

XO Sleep well.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh Cindy, thank you for the laughs this morning  I don't know why skunks make me laugh, they are so cute and so evil, our dogs so innocent :


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke's Momma said:


> A mother's love - he slept in our room.


That doesn't surprise me.:smooch:

Skunks = aliens. Makes sense to me. Poor Duke with a straight on speay. I is awful, but my BassettX has yet to learn to leave them alone......


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh Cindy! Duke has the best stories!

Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, love leaves a memory no one can steal.


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Cindy I think of you everyday. It has been forty six days for us. I do pretty good for most of the day til 1:00 then I start thinking about Millie at work, tears running down my face.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Jazz & Jules said:


> Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, love leaves a memory no one can steal.


I like that


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hmmmmmmmmmm, I posted a response to "pitiful Daisy" picture - I wonder what happened to it?

No matter - I do remember that picture. Poor Daisy! lol

And, I also like this 

_Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, love leaves a memory no one can steal._

_and MJ, I still think you should write short stories or children's books or something! Thanks for sharing your pearls of wisdom with us._


----------



## Duke's Momma

MILLIESMOM said:


> Cindy I think of you everyday. It has been forty six days for us. I do pretty good for most of the day til 1:00 then I start thinking about Millie at work, tears running down my face.


I think of you as well. It hurts so bad, doesn't it? I never ever thought I'd be doing threads in the rainbow section about Duke at his tender age of 8 3/4.  None of us do. I cried this morning walking in the back yard and seeing some of his poo. Wierd, but I want to save it because it was actually part of his body. I won't, but I want to.


----------



## paula bedard

I've teared up and laughed out loud reading through the Thread. Dukee sure had a life! 

Cindy, I hope your steps forward and are not met with too many back. It's a day to day process but one day you'll be halfway through your day and realize 'I haven't cried yet today' and hopefully that thought will be followed by a smile and a happy memory of Duke before another tear slips down your cheek.

You're in my thoughts every day, even though I'm not here much...as I've been MUCHO busy lately. Ike and I send Hugs to you and the hubby.


----------



## Karen519

*Skunks*

Skunks sure are aliens! Smooch and Snobear got skunked around Halloween!!
The picture in the bathtub-brings back memories!!


----------



## mybuddy

OMG...Jo Ellen, I had never seen that picture! I know the story so well but have never seen the pic! Thanks for the giggle. Daisy is so funny, poor girl. You are right, they are so innocent...so easily taken advantage of by creatures much smaller than themselves. Buddy was once violated by a chihuahua.


----------



## Jo Ellen

mybuddy said:


> Buddy was once violated by a chihuahua.


:--big_grin:


----------



## gold4me

Jazz & Jules said:


> Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, love leaves a memory no one can steal.


Wow is this a wonderful quote.
Cindy I think of you everyday. I still talk to BoBo and tell my 4 golden boys who are at the Bridge that I love them!

I love the skunk story. Oh those aliens!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

The quote come from a headstone in Ireland and it is so fitting.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Just catching up on the last 48 hours... sorry the 4th was not a good day. We know how it is ... sometimes just a word, a smell, or a number on a calendar is all that is needed to turn a good day bad.... or a bad day good. 

2 months after our girl was gone we found an unexpected dog hair bonanza when we went to change the filters in the airconditioner. For a moment it stopped us in our tracks... and then we began to laugh. 

Christine


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hello, everyone.

So, this weekend was very hard - hard to know what to do with myself - no Duke to lay down with in the sun, no Duke to cuddle with for a nap, no Duke to throw the ball for - I just wanted to sit and do nothing but sulk and miss my boy. And, I do miss him - oh so much. It takes absolutely nothing for me to end up in tears about just anything. *sigh*

So, I wanted to keep this thread alive because somehow in my mind if it's alive then my boy is still alive.

We were talking about stinky skunks so I thought I'd keep on the same line as stinky. When Duke was young, maybe his 2nd year, he started chewing on his tail and where his tail attaches to his body. Hmmmmmm - there was definately issues there on his tail so I took him to the vet to check the raw places he had been chewing - and let me just say that he would obsess about a spot and within an hour it would be raw and inflamed.

So they said that his anal glands were probably engorged and needed to be expresses. What? I'd never even heard of anal glands and how do they get expressed? Well, Duke's were VERY EXPRESSIVE. Immediately this offensive rotten clam smell was emmitted from his butt. OMG!!!! From then on, the vet would only schedule for an anal gland expression for Duke at the very last of the day. It would ruin the room for hours. apparently if a dog has allergy issues, they also have anal gland issues. At least my stinky boy did.

On occassion he would get them expressed on his own - not through the normal poo way - Oh no - HE would express them on my dining room floor in the middle of dinner. Or,,,, in the back seat of his car :yuck: while we're driving. Or in dad's truck all of a sudden. The vet said that he truly had the worst smelling anal glands of any she's ever expressed. That's my boy I'd say proudly. All man. lol (sorry, men) You'd look at him immediately when starting to smell the offensive odor and he'd look at you all demure like "what?" all the while smiling inside I'm sure. And, very proud.

We were getting them expressed about every 5 weeks and it got quite expensive so they showed me how to express them. 7:00 and 5:00 locations. Well, so I did try one time during bath time, but please - talk about violating! I just couldn't do it - just too wierd.

I have another story about stinky butts, but I will leave that one til next time. I have to get my tax info ready for an appointment tonight.

Went horse back riding yesterday for about an hour and missed my boy being in the middle of the two horses trotting happily along. I so miss my boy.


----------



## Ambesi

I read your stories through laughter and tears. What a beautiful life you gave him. I'm glad you are sharing these stories with us.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'm so glad you got one of the vicious ones.  I know you miss him so badly. Hugs my friend. What a wonderful life you gave him!


----------



## coppers-mom

I know you miss Mr. Stinky Butt and you will forever. I like the stories even when they involve noxious smells.

I'll express anal glands in a skinny minute since I am too cheap to pay the vet. :doh:


----------



## gold4me

Cindy I love your stories. My Jake, who had allergies, was also a stinky butt. Didn't matter we loved him so.
Duke will always be alive because he lives in your heart and your mind. He lives in the hearts of all of us that he touched.


----------



## paula bedard

Hi Cindy, I love checking in to read your Dukee's stories. Ike too has stinky butt and allergies. I never knew the two were related. I'd say Ike's in good company. 

Sending prayers of comfort and hugs of understanding...


----------



## Duke's Momma

Mr. Stinky Butt - lol. That's so cute. My Mr. Stinky Butt. haha. 

Thank you for reading about my Dukee and enjoying the stories. I guess one of my greatest fears now is for him to be forgotten. And, yes, for me to be forgotten as well. This place, this family, all of you, were such a huge part of Duke's journey and my sanity, that I'm afraid we'll fade into obscurity as everyone enjoys their furbabies when mine's not here. Does that sound insane?

I have such respect for those of you who have lost your heart dogs now. I've lost a dog before who was my best friend at the time. He was a 16 year old aussie that I had as a puppy. He was with me through divorce(s) and boyfriend(s) and moves and such a part of my life. But, somehow, even though we were just so close - nothing compares to the bond that we have with Duke. Dee still can't talk about him. It's like part of me - of us - is gone. Just gone. Thank you so much for just letting me talk and share my grief and share it with me. And, I am grateful that we were allowed to be with Duke albiet what seemed like such a short time. That we were allowed to share his space with him.

So, so grateful and I know it will get better - - - sometime - - - but it still seems like a bad dream.

Just, thanks.

_I'm going to leave this up even though it's just - I dunno - stupid or stooped az dukee wud sae._

_Sometimes I just feel so lost but got a very special package in the mail today. It made me cry all the harder but also made me realize that unlike Job, my greatest fear will not come upon me. Fank u, mi frenz._


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Just hugs from me for you today. And wags and licks from my two pups.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Please don't stop telling us about Duke's life. Even the stinky stories are precious!

Hugs to you Cindy.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Jules has the title Stink-Pot from time to time.

These boys! I tell ya!


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke's Momma said:


> I guess one of my greatest fears now is for him to be forgotten. And, yes, for me to be forgotten as well. This place, this family, all of you, were such a huge part of Duke's journey and my sanity, that I'm afraid we'll fade into obscurity as everyone enjoys their furbabies when mine's not here. Does that sound insane?
> 
> Nothing compares to the bond that we have with Duke.


I must admit, I have wondered if I will still be on the forum once I lose Copper. I also have a bassettX and now a little feist, but I doubt I'll have a golden. So, from one insecure whatever to another - you're always welcome IMO and I love the stories. Add more pictures when you can.

I had my heart dog for only 16.5 months and lost him almost 5 years ago. I still cry over him. Well, for that matter I still cry over Duke so it must be 1000s of times harder for you.

I know that sometimes it is too hard to write about Duke, so just do it as you feel you want to. Maybe I've even learned a little dog speak from Duke,
_Lobe you Fren_.


----------



## Jo Ellen

coppers-mom said:


> Maybe I've even learned a little dog speak from Duke,
> _Lobe you Fren_.


That's it!! 

Cindy, if you never spoke of Duke again, if no one ever spoke of him again -- I would still never forget him :heartbeat


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's momma and Coppers Mom*

*Duke's Momma, Coppers Mom and all the Moms -

that have lost dogs, Golden Rets. or non golden rets.

Please don't ever leave this family! YOU all make sure an invaluable contribution! We love you and all your dogs, cats*, and various animals!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Karen519 said:


> *Duke's Momma, Coppers Mom and all the Moms -*
> 
> *that have lost dogs, Golden Rets. or non golden rets.*
> 
> *Please don't ever leave this family! YOU all make sure an invaluable contribution! We love you and all your dogs, cats*, and various animals!!!


 
Perfectly said! Duke's Momma you have become a part of us. 
You are always in my thoughts.
June


----------



## Duke's Momma

Well, thanks. I'll stick around, it's just so hard sometimes.

I do have more stories but am having such a hard time right now that I just don't feel like writing them down. It's like I'm in such a depressed state and just can't seem to p - u - l - l myself out yet. I will be okay and will contribute to others when I think I may have something to add.

I just miss him so much - tomorrow - one month ago we held him and loved him and stroked him and cooed to him as he crossed overand it's still just so fresh and hurts so much. I am so grateful to have had this gentle, kind, loving soul as part of my life. He made me a better person.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Okay, maybe just some quick quips...................... not really a story perse

So, whenever we'd leave to go on a vacation, we would make an appointment for Duke at his favorite spa. Progressive School for Dogs - the training facility in Windsor that we took Duke to when he was healed from his horrible break.

They loved him there and he loved it as well. He'd have puppy day care time with other goldens and then rest and then play and then rest. They were very good. 

But, because of all the meds I would measure out am and pm feedings with kibble and canned food and measure all of the meds out am and pm as well. And, they would always bathe him a day before we'd pick him up so all of his bath stuff and his bedding went with him as well and all of the instructions I'd type up - and his journal.

So, for us to leave was at least a 2 day process just getting the puppy ready for the spa! And, to boot, I'd have to do all of this preparing of his stuff and our packing on the sly. He would immediately get depressed knowing we were leaving if I just blatantly got ready. lol

He would be thrilled if we were going to NE to see grandma and grandpa because he knew he'd be going with. But, if he had an inkling that we were leaving, everytime he'd go outside (we'd go through the garage door so when going down the stairs he'd lean up against the wall and go down between the wall and me for extra stability) he'd go behind my car and lay down. He'd refuse to get up. He'd stick da bummee behabor eber tyme. OMG! He was NOT going to be left. lol

Or, when going in from playing ball outside when he really didn't want to go in he'd wrap his "arms" around my legs at every step I'd take and bite at my feet, growling all the time.

Or, when wanting to go outside he'd come up to the computer and lay his head on my left hand while I was typing and I swear his head would get 10# of heavy and he'd look up at me and make a low gutteral sound in his throat.

Or, sneak up on the couch without me even knowing until he was there. What was I to do? Leave him there, of course and cuddle.

I miss the hair, I miss the fallen food getting snatched up, I miss the nose under the table ending up in the middle of our laps while eating - just the tip of his nose, I miss the bark at 3:00 am to go out (just one bark), I miss putting up the baby gates so he'd not go up or down the stairs or lay at the top of the stairs and have a seizure and fall down all the stairs like he did, I miss him playing ball outside which means I throw and he goes and gets it and stands there for me to come to HIM and throw it again, I miss the stock pile of balls outside on the east side of the back yard, I miss the piles and piles of poo, I miss him standing at the frig waiting for ice, I miss him. Oh, how I miss him!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Cindy, your heart will guide you through this. You have a wonderful heart, you're going to be okay. 

<<big tears>>


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, allow yourself to grieve as long and as hard as you need to. Many people were so kind to me when Cody died, but I was so devastated I couldn't respond, not even with thanks. You will one day feel better, but neither you nor anyone else knows when that will be....it just will happen.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, everyone

So, we've been in conferences all day and night until about 11:00 pm since Wednesday. Today we had church this morning and a potluck afterwards. I found myself dreading going home. Sundays were the days that I'd grab a blanket and lay down with the puppy and snuggle, both of us under the blanket either on the floor or on the bed. And, then maybe go for a walk.

Last weekend was absolute torture - I even went upstairs and layed down on his bed in the living room hoping to get some Duke hair on my black Nebraska sweatshirt. The thing is that there towards the end he didn't have enough fur to even shed anymore so there's not much around. Oh, I miss him. I was okay when we were busy but now . . . just echoeing silence and absence.

Here's a few pictures of him hanging out and one or two showing that we did, in fact, get the vicious one. He was the most cuddly dog I ever owned. That's cuz he lobed me sooo mutch. And, I missss him sooooo mutch. My cuddle bug.

lol - that last picture looks like somehow it should be rated XXX cuz he looks so sexy!


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke's Momma said:


> I am so grateful to have had this gentle, kind, loving soul as part of my life. He made me a better person.


That is a very true statement.

I love the pictures and agree he looks like a playdog centerfold in the last one.


----------



## Duke's Momma

coppers-mom said:


> That is a very true statement.
> 
> I love the pictures and agree he looks like a playdog centerfold in the last one.


Playdog centerfold lol. It must be the "look" in his eyes and the way his head is tilted. 

Today is another bittersweet day. Dreamt about our boy last night and he, out of the blue, started eating and was well on his way to being well. Sometimes I'm just so tormented with this decision we had (or thought we had to make) *sigh*

Hung up clothes on the clothesline - first of the season. Always, when I grabbed the clothes basket and headed for the door he'd be right there underfoot (unless he was just too slow which meant he'd be looking out of the screen looking at me waiting, waiting, waiting) to go outside and toss the ball after I hung up the clothes.

He'd so enjoy the sun - basking in it and many times he'd look so darn comfy that I'd take a break and lay down and cuddle in the warm sun for a minute with him. (especially after a cold winter) Often times I'd fall asleep for a 5 minute power nap with him warm and furry next to me in the dry grass.

So, he'd "glue da bummee" on the grass when it was time to go back in and I'd give in and let him stay out for a bit. No sooner than I'd turn my back on him that he'd be off to the neighbor's to see if there were any "tootsie rolls" left by their cat or maybe - delight of delights - some cat food he could gobble up quickly before being called back home.

I just so miss my boy. Momma loves you, my Duke, my big red boy.


----------



## janine

I love your stories and pictures of your Duke....my heart breaks because I know how much you miss him.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cindy, My heart breaks for you. Your Dukee had a beautiful home and family to love him. Thanks for the pictures, keep them coming!


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke's Momma said:


> No sooner than I'd turn my back on him that he'd be off to the neighbor's to see if there were any "tootsie rolls" left by their cat or maybe - delight of delights - some cat food he could gobble up quickly before being called back home.


Tootsie rolls and cat food - the delight of many a dog.
You basking in the sun story sounds so wonderful. I can picture you two in my mind.

Duke had a "come hither" look going on in his playdog centerfold layout. It looks like he knew how to play to the camera too.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Copper's Mom, you took the words right out of my mouth -- Duke has that come hither look LOL. I've see it in a few of his pictures. 

Cindy, I just can't even grasp how alone I would feel without Daisy underfoot at every turn. It must be a very different kind of silence, like nothing we can prepare for. I'm so sorry. I really loved what you said in the Fur Dawgs thread, that Duke is now God's foot warmer. I can just see it, it's a wonderful thing to imagine.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Cindy, I just gotta say that your recent posts on Fur Dawgs have me in stitches and tears at the same time. I don't know if posting there helps you, but it sure helps me. 

God has big feet LOLOLOL

:smooch:


----------



## puddinhd58

Duke was one sexy furry male!!! Cindy, I hear the despair and grief in your posts and my heart just ache's for you. 
I truly hope that posting a little here and there is helping you somewhat. I know that it gives us even more closeness to that wonderful soul that Duke had and the connection you both had. 

You and Duke would never be forgotten. At least by me and by many others here. 

Big Hugs to you and post more stories and pics well you feel up to it. I love to read and see them...


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love your Duke stories. What a wonderful way of remembering by giving part of him to us. Peace my friend.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Duke

What a very handsome and soulful boy! 

I don't always deal with things in a healthy manner, but it seems to get me through. When we had to put our two Samoyeds, Gizmo and Munchkin, to sleep within six weeks of one another, we rescued another dog immediately.
It helped me so much knowing that another dog needed our love and commitment and I needed to be needed and loved. I have to say that I love Smooch and Snobear for different reasons,every dog is SPECIAL, but as much as I did Gizmo and Munchkin. I need dogs to COMPLETE ME-Ken is the same way.


----------



## coppers-mom

I love the duke stories, but I swear I can't read dog speak.
Jo Ellen made them sound so good I went and tried. Now I am confused.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Karen, I would consider a rescue or even fostering at some point but Dee will have none of it. At least not yet - you're right - he's grieving in his own way.

I walked by the back door and the sun was shining on on Duke's favorite spot to lay in the office. I guess I'll never understand *sigh*. Just so hard and unfair.

c-m try reading it phonically. Is that the right word? Some of the fur dawgs add some syllables onto their words but really, it's pretty easy. But, if you're getting into the middle of a conversation, that's pretty hard. 

Have you read any of the posts to Copper? He'd understand, I'm sure. And can translate for you. Some of the dogs go back so far it's like another lifetime. Daisy and Duke went on a honeyearth way back in the day (honeymoon) so some of the stuff relates back to that even. Some of the furdawgs have a tough time saying their "l"s so it comes out "w" like wiww instead of will. 

Duke had an issue with aliens one time again, back in the day, and they skard, I mean scared him pretty bad. "dem r da baad aleanz" he'd say all the time. Buddy helped him get over that. Don't give up.
Honestly though, Copper could translate. Give it a try.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Meggie'sMom said:


> Love your Duke stories. What a wonderful way of remembering by giving part of him to us. Peace my friend.


 Thanks, Cindy, I'm glad everyone is enjoying them because it really helps me. I miss my boy so much.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll see if Copper can help with the translation. Maybe I need to look at the words out of the corner of my eye.

I kow you and Jo Ellen and Vic were on another forum or something and came over here and brought your dog speak and history with you. It sounds like you have all been friends and shared your lives for a long time. How wonderful that your dogs brought you together and your friendship keeps you together.

I remember Duke and the alienz. Stinkee black and white alienz I believe.:
My JRT mix just introduced herself to one a few days ago.:doh: Really up close and personal.:yuck:

I agree that it is not fair and it is so terribly hard when our goldens (and others) leave us. Big sigh. I try to offer comfort, but I don't handle it well at all.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

I hope you know what I've said has been out of love-I want to see you stop hurting.


----------



## tippykayak

Just wanted to let you know that I'm still reading and loving the Duke stories. What a magical dog.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, Brian - I've missed you! Thanks for checking in and reading about my boy. I always thought he was magical, too.

Karen, nothing you could say would hurt or offend me. I know you care and this hole is so huge - just yesterday we were driving by a new development area where they have filled an old pond after working on it dry and I thought - oh, I'm glad they have that done before summer. It's so close that Duke would really enjoy it. Only then did I realize I was already planning his summer.

So much of my thoughts and plans were around him. The other day the desire to take him to Estes was overwhelming. I'm not sure when I'll be able to go back there.

Before we went to sleep at night I always put the decorative pillows under the window away from my side of the bed because that's where Duke's night bed was - a big comforter I folded up with a green fleece on top for him. I still put them there and keep my side of the bed free. Now, though, the fleece is on my bed, (closer to us?) not his.

Then, there were two big pillows with shams on that we prop up to watch tv with. When done and ready to go to sleep, I always put those in between the bed and the wall on Dee's side. Duke (lol) used to sleep on the bed a good amount of the time and when on Dee's side he would have his feet against Dee's legs and in the middle of the night s - t - r - e - t - c - h and.............FALL OUT OF BED! LOL We'd both wake up because it was suspicious of a seizure but no - he'd be laying in between the bed and the wall on his back with his legs up in the air just as still as can be staring at us - waiting. hahaha What a goober he was!

He slept on the bed in the winter only. Most of the time, though, he'd sleep either in between us or between my legs as if he did have a seizure in the night (most happened then or first thing in the morning) then number one he wouldn't fall off the bed and 2 we could contain him better.

Many a night Dee would carry him to the floor to finish the seizure and we'd talk and coo and stroke his velvet soft face until he came to. Or he'd just lay on him on the bed to contain him and talk to him. The seizures were so scarey but somehow, strangely, brought us all closer together. He was so vulnerable during those times.

However, he was almost 1 year seizure free (the longest ever) before we said good bye. He was such a fighter and so strong and brave. I miss his weight on the bed. Hard to roll over, get the covers over our shoulders, and would always get like 5 x bigger on our bed.

I'll love him always and miss him forever.


----------



## moverking

Cindy, when I read our Duke stories, I'm overwhelmed each time with your style of writing. It's like you're sitting beside me talking to me. Your words and emotions are so very clearly conveyed, so simple and loving, so packed full of love, the smallest of little idiosyncrasies of Duke becomes real. I can feel his velvet ears, I can even smell his feet when you write
Thank you


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

I love your stories of Duke. When you said Duke would sleep with his legs up in the air at times, that must be a Golden thing, as my Golden Oldie, Smooch, she is 11 years old, does that, too!

*P.S. I just can't stand to see anyone in PAIN, especially someone I care about!!*


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke's Momma said:


> Duke (lol) used to sleep on the bed a good amount of the time and when on Dee's side he would have his feet against Dee's legs and in the middle of the night s - t - r - e - t - c - h and.............FALL OUT OF BED! he'd be laying in between the bed and the wall on his back with his legs up in the air just as still as can be staring at us - waiting. hahaha What a goober he was!
> 
> The seizures were so scarey but somehow, strangely, brought us all closer together. He was so vulnerable during those times.
> 
> I'll love him always and miss him forever.


I can picture him - upside down and waiting for someone to pick him up.
"Here I am - just a tiny little thing and you need to pick me up now".:doh:

I had a GR who had occassional seizures. They are vulnerable and Chance always wanted to be held during those times. I think the fact that you had/have to provide extra care for some makes them extra special and closer to you.

I'll love and miss him forever too. That way you have company.:smooch:

I read some of the dogspeak posts. I can get about 80% of it. I could probably understand more, but Copper can't come upstairs to help translate and his hearing is bad so he can't hear me yelling it down to him. Honestly, the tales over there are funny and also make me cry at times too.

You and duke had a wonderful bond and he taught the joy of having a four legged soulmate. Quite a gift he gave you. He will always be in your heart and I am so very sorry he had to leave and be God's foot pillow, but I am so happy he got to spend his life with you.


----------



## Jo Ellen

coppers-mom said:


> I kow you and Jo Ellen and Vic were on another forum or something and came over here and brought your dog speak and history with you. It sounds like you have all been friends and shared your lives for a long time. How wonderful that your dogs brought you together and your friendship keeps you together.


Thank you, Coppers-mom. I'm having a real hard time with Duke's death too. It's very personal, in a way I can't really explain but you did a pretty good job. Thank you


----------



## coppers-mom

Jo Ellen said:


> Thank you, Coppers-mom. I'm having a real hard time with Duke's death too. It's very personal, in a way I can't really explain but you did a pretty good job. Thank you


Jo Ellen-
I don't think you have to try to explain it to people who are on here. We totally "get it" because many of us have "cyber friends", both human and dog who are very, very real to us. We have shared the joy and the fear and the pain just as if we were physically close. I love the dogs I know on here and cry when one leaves. It doesn't matter that we never met in person - we met in our hearts.


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, here comes the weekend again - without my Duke. Yesterday I was so busy helping a friend clean her house to move that I didn't even have a chance to mourn or think that it has been 5 very loooong weeks yesterday that we said goodbye to our precious boy until last night. That in itself makes me very sad. That I didn't think of it at 1:00 like I have for the other 4 Thursdays. I don't even know how to explain how I'm feeling about that. Just very sad and almost like I'm betraying his memory.

I was telling Jo yesterday how I'm missing him standing at the bedroom door looking at me in bed while his daddy was out in the living room watching TV. I'd call him in and pat the side of the bed. Many times he'd come in and laydown (after checking to make sure that his bed was just right - turning round and round) and grunt the satisfied grunt of having it just right. Other times he'd turn around and go out with his daddy until Dee went to bed. 

Many times he'd stand at the door, stair at me and then bark. Once. MOM! And I'd get out of bed, go out to the dining room to let him outside thinking that's what he wanted only to have him not behind me but in the living room looking at his dad sound asleep on the couch. He wanted me to wake him up so he'd go to bed.

I've mentioned a few times before that Dee and I are unable to sleep in the same bed for the entire night because of his shoulder surgery (softer bed) and my 5 back surgeries (harder bed). If I woke Dee up to go to bed then Duke would sleep with him. If I went to bed first and didn't get up, Duke would sleep with me. I'm not sure how he made that determination, but it was deliberate. I never had a dog before that actually thought things out.

He was Dee's wrestling buddy. Dee would get down on all fours and wrestle and Duke would actually think the moves to do to pin him or wrap his arms around Dee's arms. It was an amazing thing to watch. Or, Dee would be sitting next to him on the floor or in the truck and not move anything except look at Duke out of the corner of his eye and Duke would perceive that Dee was up to no good and actually get the jump on Dee instead of the other way around. Or look at him and just do a warning growl. hahaha, it was really something observe. He read us like a book, that boy.

Gosh, I miss him. I miss him jumping in the back seat of the truck and sitting on the seat that daddy would pull down for him and just sit there as proud as could be. Watching all the goings on out the window. He so enjoyed taking a ride. Even up to the end I could get him in the car for a ride. Many times that's how we got him to eat. The car/truck was fun for him and would associate eating as fun if we fed him there. We would go for a ride just to get him to eat.

I miss cuddling with him on the bed or on the floor. I miss him..........


----------



## Augie's Mom

Don't feel bad, it is a normal sign that your heart is healing. 
You are not betraying his memory. (((HUGS)))




Duke's Momma said:


> So, here comes the weekend again - without my Duke. Yesterday I was so busy helping a friend clean her house to move that I didn't even have a chance to mourn or think that it has been 5 very loooong weeks yesterday that we said goodbye to our precious boy until last night. That in itself makes me very sad. That I didn't think of it at 1:00 like I have for the other 4 Thursdays. I don't even know how to explain how I'm feeling about that. Just very sad and almost like I'm betraying his memory.


----------



## mybuddy

Hi Cindy

We miss him too. I find myself thinking about him when I look at Buddy, which in turn reminds me of how connected our dogs are. It is like they are one spirit in different forms. 

Everything you describe ( in ways you miss him ) would be the exact same things I would miss. I wouldnt even know where to begin. 

Buddy is so very happy that Duke is visiting in da dawgie shat. He was so excited, he started to do circles on the floor and slammed into the wall. He rested after that but was uttering in his sleep....da dookie...da dookie..furda lob obda gawd...da dookie. I love when that happens.

XO
Vic and Buddy


----------



## mybuddy

You know, there will be a day when we will have to start a new doggie chat....doggie angels from da heben.....they will all be together someday...I bet they would have the best adventures in da heben. :doh:


----------



## coppers-mom

You're not being unfaithful to Duke's memory. You're just healing.

He sounds very much like my second golden reswcue I got 8 years ago. I only had Boomer 16 months, but he was more in tune to me than any other dog I've ever had. He read my mind and learned things without me teaching him because he watched me so closely. I've loved my other dogs since, but it has never been that close. Not even with Copper whom I adore.

Time heals, but their memory and love lives within us forever.


----------



## Jo Ellen

mybuddy said:


> You know, there will be a day when we will have to start a new doggie chat....doggie angels from da heben.....they will all be together someday...I bet they would have the best adventures in da heben. :doh:


OMG, I wanted to burst out crying when I read this. I suppose it's true. And I think Duke's passing really makes this so much more real. Everything feels different now.

Cindy, I understand so much how you feel. Grief is so complicated ... time is our friend but little by little it forces us to do what we can't imagine. Someday we will be okay with losing our precious dogs, but how can that be, it feels like something we can't let happen. 

You know logically you are not betraying Duke at all, you would never do that, you could never do that :heartbeat But I know it feels like you are.

{{hugs}}


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

You are not betraying Duke at all-Duke would be happy that you had such a small respite-a few hours of serenity.

It's not that you forgot him, your thoughts were diverted to helping your friend. For me, if I'm helping someone else I don't have time to think about all the things that make me sad or worry me.

Also, time does heal. It sure takes a long time though.


----------



## Hudson

Cindy your love for Duke and the relationship you had shine through as you reflect and relate your stories to us. Thank you for sharing these special memories of a special, much loved and cherished golden.


----------



## mybuddy

OMG I just went back and read what you wrote about betraying Duke's memory because you forgot to mourn. That would be SOOO me!!!! I understand this emotion so much.

When I was young, maybe 10 and under I had a horrible time with this sort of grief. I remember once, my cat passed away. I grieved so deeply that no matter what I did, I felt this way..like I was betraying his memory. If I laughed, I would stop myself quickly. If someone asked me to go out and play, I wouldnt because I felt too guilty. I wouldnt even eat. I remember the feeling I had..how can I eat when my cat cant? It was SOOO bad that when it rained, I would go out and stand in the rain and get soaking wet because I knew my cat was burried in the wet ground...if he was cold and wet, then so was I. 

I still feel the feeling when I think about it. Just the worst!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, my Cody died on a Thursday at 4:38 p.m. For the first few Thursdays, I couldn't breathe as that time approached. The first time that 4:38 p.m. came and went on a Thursday and I didn't replay Cody's passing, it felt like a betrayal, too. But in reality, you are simply learning to live, albeit unhappily, without your Dukee. He doesn't feel betrayed.....he still feels the love.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I had similar emotions when I lost my Cheyenne in January of 2005. Rewinding life to that day, that hour, that minute, over and over again.

A few weeks passed when like you, I realized I forgot to mourn that moment. That precious unforgettable moment. Was I forgetting her already? How could I? My love was true! The hurt is real! And yet I forgot!

Some time after that I was reminded, that during Cheyennes life, as much as I would like to think I did, the fact remains, I did not spend 24/7 thinking about her. I had a life that made me who I was so I could be the person she needed me to be. It was a complete life for both of us. And it was ok that I did not spend every moment with her in my thoughts. And guess what, she probably didn't spend 24/7 thinking of me either. And that didn't take away anything from our love for each other.

So it's ok to forgive yourself for not mourning that moment. It may not seem like it right now, but you are healing my friend. And you haven't lost any of those loving memories. The hardest part truly is past however the next year will hit you with all those firsts.

First birthdays-
First holidays-
First trips-

And out of no where there will be times when the pain is stronger than others.

And we will be there beside you every step of the way if you will allow us.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Cindy

I have not read all your posts. I can't it is way too painful for me. I wish I could express what Maxine meant to me in the wonderful way you are about Duke. I just start crying way too hard. 

I knew my Max effected my life like nothing ever had before. As the day, months go by, I know I am right. 

Memories are wonderful things. Go ahead and plan your "summer with Duke" he will be there and ready to play. 

Ann


----------



## Jo Ellen

You all are so sweet, I enjoy reading your posts as much as I do Cindy's. Thank you so much :heartbeat


----------



## Duke's Momma

Yes, thank you everyone for enjoying our stories and for responding. I cannot believe the support and care that is among this community. People that were brought together ONLY by the love of their goldens. Goldens are magical dogs............

So, Dee and I may go on a bike ride this afternoon and it made me remember the one and only time Duke went on a bike ride with us. We live on a county road and have our concrete equipment stored about 1 mile from here on our road. We had to go do something one evening and decided to ride our bikes. The puppy came, of course.

He ran along the road in the grass just as fast as he could - tongue hanging down so low I thought he was going to trip on it and - yes - the ears a flappin' like he always did. I told Dee - you wait - he'll have to poop shortly. Sure enough, about 1/2 mile into the "run" he did a "california stop" long enough to poop - about a split second - just to squat and poop and barely missed a step. Oh, gawd it was so funny! Nice poop, too. lolo haha.


----------



## Jo Ellen

LOL, I seriously don't complain about cleaning up my yard now because I know someday I'm going to miss it!

Cindy, we're a bit odd :bowl:


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke's Momma said:


> Oh, gawd it was so funny! Nice poop, too. lolo haha.


What is a bit sad is that I did not find this statement to be at all odd.:doh: Just a case of "Good poop - great".

Being both a dog and horse owner, I do not find it deviant that I must observe and grade such things.:doh: DH thinks I am truly, truly weird.

He may be right.........................................................................


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, some of his antics in the house....................

He would grab one of his favorite toys (in a basket in the kitchen) - he would go through the whole basket taking out all of his toys and/or nylabones to find just the right one and grab it and come RUNNING and BUCKING LIKE A BUCKING BRONCO into the living room and do what we called a "victory lap" running in a circle bucking up and down. He'd RUN to a chair and put his toy down on the chair, run a little lap and then pounce on it and do another victory lap.

OMG it was funny and we'd holler at him 'WHAT ARE YOU DOING? OH MY GOSH, OH - MY - GOSH which would enflame him even more and he'd run so hard he'd roll a$$ over appetite to get up again and start all over. If he'd pick a squeeky toy all the better. He'd do all of this squeeking all the time. This would last for oh, gosh 10 - 15 minutes.

Other times he'd be laying there seemingly asleep only to jump up and attack Dee's pant leg and shake and shake until we'd think he would shake his grey matter out each ear. Almost every pair of pants he has has Duke rips in the leg. I even have a pair. He hated being laughed at and if he thought we were laughing at him he'd literally attack one of us. 

Usually if I hit Dee he'd attack Dee. If Dee hit me, he'd attack Dee. lololol Poor Dee couldn't win for loosing! We'd be wrestling and Duke'd have to get right in the middle of us.

I've got to run - am missing my boy and thought this would help. It did - a little.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Cindy

So much of this story about Duke and his antics picking out a toy and running around the house sounds exactly like my Smooch, Golden Ret. and my Samoyed, Snobear!!


----------



## tippykayak

Hey Cindy,

I don't know if I've posted this poem before in the threads about Duke, but it occurred to me today when you were talking about ever having a dog again. 

"Nothing gold can stay"
Robert Frost

Nature's first green is gold, 
Her hardest hue to hold. 
Her early leaf's a flower; 
But only so an hour. 
Then leaf subsides to leaf. 
So Eden sank to grief, 
So dawn goes down to day. 
Nothing gold can stay.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cindy, I love going down memory lane with you. Thank You, and I look forward to more!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hey, everyone.

Brian - thank you for sharing the poem. I really enjoy Robert Frost.

We showed 102 Dalmations at the church tonight for the kids. It struck me part way through how much Duke would have enjoyed that movie. Sometimes he'd get his nose right up to the TV and sometimes even bark. During "Who's Line Is It Anyway" the skit where they have a party and each guest has some wierd thing going on that the host has to figure out - when they would ring the door bell Duke'd jump up and run around the living room back and forth from the door to me. So, so funny, my puppy.

I will post a picture of him looking at a calendar. We have all kinds of golden retriever calendars and each new month I'd turn the page and he'd actually jump up to the picture. I'd say "who's this puppy, Duke? Is this your puppy, Duke?" and he'd whine and jump up. Really cute.

Then I moved his toy basket and there was a glow buddy ball that he'd carry around outside and actually dribble the darn thing in the grass. He'd hold it and run with it and it would make his whole mouth light up. Blinking the whole time with the movement.

Oh, how I miss my sweet boy.


----------



## Hudson

Thanks for sharing your memories of Duke, great photo,memories are poignant and sweet. Duke is surely watching over you.


----------



## mybuddy

da dooke isda mosterest hammysumest boi inda hole wyde errfh.


----------



## coppers-mom

I agree mybuddy - Duke is handsome.:

I can imagine him running around with his mouth lighting up. How funny!


----------



## Duke's Momma

fank u nise ladeez for lobing mi dukeez lukz.

As I was laying on the bed this afternoon just trying to - I don't even know - tired, but can't nap - whatever..............Dee came in and was going to pounce on me like he used to do and I would holler and my red boy in shining armor would come to my rescue where ever he was.

He would jump almost from the bedroom door onto the bed right smack dab in the middle of us and grab ahold of Dee's arm and hense the battle would begin. The bed would end up a mess and Duke the victor. Many times with his stinky butt right up against my face as he fends off my "offender". 

I cannot even explain the fear - yes, fear for some reason - of Dee starting a wrestling match with no Duke to "save" me. It's stifling. Sunday's are without a doubt the absolute worst. 

How do I even go into or start this story. We get home late on Saturday nights and Dee would take him downstairs and out the garage door to go potty after we would get home. He'd wait for him to do his business many times (which was always preceeded by "Duke, go potty" because of course he couldn't do it without us telling him to) and I could gage pretty good about how long it was going to take. I'd wait around one of the corners of one of the bed room or bathroom doors and they'd come in the top door from the deck. I'd here Dee say "where's mom - let's find mom" and he'd come barreling down the hallway to go into the bedroom thinking I'd be in there (knowing I wasn't because this was a game we always played) and I'd jump out at him from where ever I was hiding and - yes - he'd attack me and do golden circles so happy to see his momma.

Another game was Dee usually gets up around 4-4:30 am and I get up about 5:30 - 6. So, Dee would always let the puppy out first thing in the morning and let him hang out outside for a bit. When it was time for him to come in, he'd be by the back door and Dee would let him in and say "go get mom up" and he'd come running into the bedroom and again, almost from the doorway make a flying leap onto the bed. lololol one morning he misjudged and knocked the lamp over and the night stand. wow, did he misjudge. After taking flight and a "good" landing, he'd immediately circle 22 times and find just the right spot and lay down with me. Ahhhhh, I loved the feel of his warmth furriness next to me.

Then when we did get up, I'd go "where's daddy" and he'd jump up and go find dad.

Starting about in October, though, all of that changed. He was more tired and didn't look for me, pounce on me on the bed in the morning or go look for dad. He still found the energy, however, to save me during a wrestling match. Sometimes we did it just to get him excited about something.

I'm so sorry for him. I'm so sorry for me. I'm so sorry for Dee. Didn't realize at that time that we wouldn't see some of these things again. I so miss my red boy in shining armor.


----------



## tippykayak

Goldens are so good at "finding" us. Andy always hides under a blanket and makes silly noises until the dogs find him. It's such a joy.


----------



## Duke's Momma

lol

We'd be walking, Dee and I, down the street after sunset in the summer when it's cooler. Duke always was about 10 steps ahead of us if we were all together (if it was just he and I, he'd be at a perfect heal the whole time as proud as can be - Duke, not Dee lol). Anyway, we'd stop and wait. It would simply outrage him to discover that we were standing back there as he continued to do his Duke swagger ahead of us. He'd swing around so fast and head right for Dee. He'd jump up (only on Dee - never anyone else - it was another game for only daddy) and nab a sleeve and the games were once again on.

He never was very fast and often times clumsy when he ran. I knew where "doggin it" came from in regards to a car. It always seemed like when he trotted or ran that his front half was a smidge off of his back half. 

Here's a picture when he was about 2 and 100#. We were such ignorant golden retriever parents at the time. My Aussie would eat until he was full - always had free feed. So, when we got Duke - same thing. Only Duke would just continue to eat. He did get svelt in no time, however by feeding air popped pop corn to fill the void left.

Still those same eyes. He just looks totally like a different dog, but was still a puppy then. OMG, I just noticed he has a "fat roll" between his ears!!!! We should have been fined!


----------



## moverking

Love ya, Cindy, big hugs....


----------



## Duke's Momma

tippykayak said:


> Goldens are so good at "finding" us. Andy always hides under a blanket and makes silly noises until the dogs find him. It's such a joy.


Now, Brian, come on. He's not really "hiding" because they know all along where he is.  I'd "hide" under my arms with my face down. Duke "found" me everytime. You really must tell Andy just because he can't see them doesn't mean that they can't see him. haha


----------



## Duke's Momma

moverking said:


> Love ya, Cindy, big hugs....


Thanks, me too.

Where we took him in the winter to bathe him they have punch cards. After 12 punches he'd get a free bath. Well, I've avoided the place because they loved Duke and I just couldn't bear to walk in there yet.

I had to run an errand next to it today so I went in. I had 6 punches on a card so I gave it back to them and asked for them to give it to a golden in memory of Duke. Broke my heart. Of course, I cried and they cried.

He really loved to take baths. And was so good, too. People commented all the time what a good boy he was. But that he always looked so sad. Now, we all know that that is his furrowed brow look and just part of his personality, but people always took pity on him cuz he could look so pitiful. Especially soaking wet.

I hope they do give his card away and not throw it away. I just have to trust they'll do what I ask.


----------



## tippykayak

Duke's Momma said:


> Now, Brian, come on. He's not really "hiding" because they know all along where he is.  I'd "hide" under my arms with my face down. Duke "found" me everytime. You really must tell Andy just because he can't see them doesn't mean that they can't see him. haha


Shhh...don't want to spoil their fun.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cindy,

I haven't posted too much in this thread, because the posts are so bittersweet for me, as I'm facing (dreading) our final days/months (year) with Barkley. I did want to say Duke was such a very special boy and I'm so happy he is sending all these memories back to you to share with us. I can only hope he will help Barkley do the same for us when the dreaded time comes and Barkley goes to golden doggie heaven. Hugs to Dee and to you.


----------



## Duke's Momma

tippykayak said:


> Shhh...don't want to spoil their fun.


 Your secret's safe with me.:


----------



## Duke's Momma

Dallas Gold said:


> Cindy,
> 
> I haven't posted too much in this thread, because the posts are so bittersweet for me, as I'm facing (dreading) our final days/months (year) with Barkley. I did want to say Duke was such a very special boy and I'm so happy he is sending all these memories back to you to share with us. I can only hope he will help Barkley do the same for us when the dreaded time comes and Barkley goes to golden doggie heaven. Hugs to Dee and to you.


Thank you. It does help to reminise however like you said, it is bittersweet. It still seems like a dream. I smelled a stinky fart this morning and no - - it was not me or Dee. I hear him come in the door when Dee comes in from feeding the horses.

We had the horses trimmed yesterday and we have the shoer pick up the big pieces of hoof and throw them away and then I go out and sweep the fines up and the rest of the big one the shoer misses. Horse hooves was the cause of his very first blockage that almost took him from us at the tender age of, um, I can't remember - maybe 3 or 4. I couldn't tell the shoer not to pick them up - just couldnt' bring myself to do it. I haven't gone out to clean up the fines. What's the point? 

We have deep rock deliver water here to the office and the fella just walks right in and always enjoyed Duke. The other day he came in - went back to put the water in it's place - looking around the whole time and then saw his "empty" bed. Never said a word, just left.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Cindy, you tell the sweetest stories :heartbeat


----------



## Duke's Momma

> Cindy, you tell the sweetest stories :heartbeat


Thanks Jo, for reading and enjoying. It does make it seem like he's right here - kind of.........

Oh, and I sent Duke's report to his regular vet and Jennifer said that the report said that the lymphoma was "outside the lymph nodes" which was telling her that it was spreading although not in his organs yet. And, that his liver was very diseased and had precancerous cells in it as well. She said we definately made the right decision when we did. I have a peace about that again, now.

So, I was reading the "puppy humping" thread (brings back memories lol) and it reminded me of Duke humping his bed. OMG, that dog would hump his brains out if we let him. lol I just figured it was cuz it was sooo soft! I can still see his little body just going at it. Of course, we laughed a bit and then told him to quit which he did. A few times he just humped the air - now THAT was funny.

Once the humping faze left, he had this game where he would zoom with his ball around the living room doing the infamous victory lap or two and shake his head with the ball and buck up and down like a bronc with the ball in his mouth, the whole time squeezing it so it would squeek. He ultimately would end up by his stuffed soft bed by the couch and put the ball on it and then grab the bed AND the ball and begin the death shake with the bed pulling it backwards and tripping over himself and the bed and shaking all the while. OMG that was so funny. And, of course when we laughed and went "oh - my - gosh, what are you doing = what - are - you - doing?" several times it would make the whole thing start over again. What a nut case.

It was a beautiful day today and I took my second walk (first was yesterday) this morning missing my red furry guy next to me and thought how Duke would have loved the cool morning. He would walk so proud next to his momma avoiding all distractions when we were on our walks. Bunny - nope. Sheiba - nope. Diva - nope. Dexter - well, maybe - when I released him. Dexter was the golden down the street that was Duke's best friend. Oh, I mentioned him in my last post I think. They were true buddies. Dex would come by here to play on occassion and Duke did the same. 

Anyway - he was just so much fun to have around and so much part of the family - all the time. I really miss him.


----------



## goldensrbest

OH, how i love to read about your duke, the love you have for him, touches my heart.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

So many happy meories you write about Duke-so Many sound like our Bear
and also sounds like our Smooch!!

I might have jumped the gun a little-Ken is trying to get ready to adopt/rescue another Samoyed-he is picking up Snobear's ashes today.
I feel so sorry for Ken and especially my Smooch! Snobear was 5 months old and Smooch was 16 months old when we rescued her, so esentially Snobear and Smooch were together almost all of their lives.


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke's Momma said:


> She said we definately made the right decision when we did. I have a peace about that again, now.
> 
> Once the humping faze left, he had this game where he would zoom with his ball around the living room doing the infamous victory lap or two and shake his head with the ball and buck up and down like a bronc with the ball in his mouth, the whole time squeezing it so it would squeek.
> 
> Anyway - he was just so much fun to have around and so much part of the family - all the time. I really miss him.


I'm glad you have peace about your decision. It is always so hard.

My last GR would run with a stuffie and do the bucking move so I can just picture Duke doing that in your living room. I suppose you didn't have too many breakables? Duke sure is pretty in my mind.


----------



## Duke's Momma

I was reading the garbage disposal thread in the main discussion and it reminded me of Duke when he would find some dilectible rancid thing in the yard - dead dried up bird, dead mouse - always dead!?! - dead frog. Some treasure - he would quickly pick it up and knew that mom was not far behind. I'd come up to him and tell him to drop it - never realizing what he was actually doing until he nabbed it so quickly. 

Anyway, when I'd come up to him he'd have his lips closed, but not his teeth - you know. OMG, soooooo soooooo funny. You could see some part of the "thing" in his mouth because of the "lumps" on the side of his cheek and his mouth was open as far as it could be but his lips were closed. Does that make sense? Can you picture it? What a character!!!!! Finally the drop it command came out of my mouth and he would, but I wonder how many of those yummies actually made it to his digestive system when I wasn't on patrole!

Well, we know of one rancid furry thing he ate that I simply won't go into right now - many have just eaten their breakfasts.

Also, Molly and our kids came over yesterday and after looking for her buddy Duke and not finding him, she sniffed every thing that was his and everywhere he'd go and kind of whine. Then, when she was sure her big buddy wasn't here, she grabbed a bone and layed down to enjoy.

He was so good to her. When she was a tiny puppy, he'd lay down on the ground and allow her to maul him. It was so sweet. When the sharp teeth became too much, he'd simply extend a front leg and gently "smash" her to the ground and there she remained with his leg on top of her until she calmed down. What a guy. What a guy.

Picture of Molly ............. She's a wheaton terrior, and she's a little squeehaw here cuz she's sitting on my daughter's lap with the whole family.


----------



## puddinhd58

I am still reading and very much enjoying! What a character Duke was.... What a joy to have had him in your life... 
Many hugs to you ....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cindy,

I really hope you will write a book of your memories and Duke stories, self-publish it on lulu.com!


----------



## marleysmummy

Cindy I am loving reading all of these stories, you write them so well I can easily picture Duke in my mind getting up to all these adventures!! It makes me laugh a lot.

Thank you so much for taking the time to share these with us x


----------



## Bob Dylan

Dallas Gold said:


> Cindy,
> 
> I really hope you will write a book of your memories and Duke stories, self-publish it on lulu.com!


 
I was just thinking the same thing, your memories have touched many of us and a book might reach out to others that have lost a pet.
June


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, with Coley being part of our family now it's bringing back baby memories of our angel Dukee. When he was probably about 3 months old, when he thought he was going to get in trouble, he would yelp like he was being murdered - no kidding. 

One time, Dee was taking him out to feed the horses and he didn't listen to him or something and so Dee scolded him. I swear to God I thought the dog was being whipped. I came running out the back door loaded for bear wondering what the heck was going on and what Dee was doing to him. The sight was something that I will never ever forget. lol

There was Dee, holding our red puppy, and our red puppy with his mouth lifted to the heavenlies, wide open and yelping to beat the band. Dee was laughing at him and I asked what in the world happened and what he did to him and he laughed and said "all I did was scold him for not minding me and he started this" OMG, I laughed so hard I almost had to change clothes if you know what I mean - he was such a sensitive boy. Oh so cute.

And, another time - nothing to do with him yelping but Dee had just gotten a brand new truck for work - first one he'd ever owned. Duke was um, probably 6-7 months old and Dee had gone to Home Depot to get something and left the puppy in the truck with the windows down about 1/2 way. He had hidden some cookies in the pocket in his door. Well, Duke smelled those cookies and was bound and determined to get them.

Dee walked up to his brand spankin new truck to find a pile of foam outside the driver's window. He stood in disbelief as our puppy poked his head above the window with a piece of foam in his mouth. BUSTED!

So, once again, for punishment we went swimming. Not really, but what could he do? The truck was so new they couldn't even get the material for the seats yet. Dee had to take the seat out and (shhhhh) ride on a bucket until it got fixed. I jsut praise God that we didn't deal with a blockage at that point!

Duke trained us well - all ready for Coley.


----------



## Bob Dylan

That is toooo FUNNY, I am LOL. It brought back many memories of Dylan as a puppy. He was so bad, always in trouble, but now he is a senior and we Bless every moment with him.

Thank You for your moments with Duke and give Coley a BIG HUG & KISS from us!


----------



## mybuddy

These stories warmed my heart :--heart:


----------



## Jazz & Jules

OMG CINDY! SERIOUSLY! He shredded the truck seat?????????????? WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

But one question, did Duke finally find the cookies?


----------



## mybuddy

You know, when I lived in Korea a member of my dog group has 2 black labs. Oh, how she adored those boys. Anyway, once we were going on an overnight trip and I traveled with her in her jeep. Well, when I got in I looked around in total disbelief....there was a huge chunk missing from her steering wheel, the gear shift was chewed in half, the head rests were...well, no longer really there....the seats were foam......

She said that she bought the jeep for the boys so she didnt really care. I have to say, I have never felt more comfortable traveling in my life, mainly because at that time Buddy got terribly car sick. A little puke added to the mix was NOT a big deal! 

Oh, good times :wavey:


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke's Momma said:


> I jsut praise God that we didn't deal with a blockage at that point!
> 
> Duke trained us well - all ready for Coley.


Your stories are so funny and the next to last statement really says something abut our mentalities around here. Got to keep our minds set on the important stuff!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Today was Coley's first swim lesson. He did great. Same lake that Duke learned to swim, only Duke was about 2 months old instead of 6 months. At 2 months old, they don't realize that their hind end can aid in the swimming and actually float. OMG, how funny it was to see him truly dog paddle. We were right there with him and there he was straining to keep his head out of the water (looked like a turtle!) and his body was about 1/2 way out of the water. It was so doggone funny. That was time 1. Time 2 it was all we could do to keep him in tow! He fell in love with swimming from that point on.

He never chased ducks or geese, which we have in gynormous numbers here. He just wanted to swim. Period. For the love of swimming. One time we were swimming with and had some friends and their 2 dogs as well. It was time for us to go and their dogs were goofballs out of the water running around, etc. Duke was with them. We turn to leave and start walking up the hill and no Duke. What the . . . . Turn around and there he was in the lake swimming circles. He absolutely did not want to leave. He loved swimming.

He got to where he'd dive off the dock at the lake Coley and I were just at - well, more like belly flop but he loved it. He was happiest swimming. That's the one huge thing that I'm saddened about is that he wasn't able to swim again. Now it's Coley's turn to learn to swim and play fetch and pee in the water and yes - poo as well (only one time :yuck- (no accounting for some peoples pets!)

Off to mow the rest of the lawn. I'm missing my red boy but so blessed to have my cream boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Coley*

Glad to hear that Coley is following in Duke's paws!!

I am sure that Duke will be right there with Coley as he learns to swim!


----------



## Duke's Momma

I was reminded the other day when we were in the garage and Cole was just running around all excited that there were so many people here - if Duke even ever had an inkling that we were going some where he would simply lay down in the garage behind my car. He'd lay there all proud of himself and not budge. We could go inside for 5-10 minutes and come back out and he'd not moved an inch.

How he loved to ride anywhere with us. Cole is getting to that point. At first, yeah, not so much. Now he's wanting to go all the time as well.

Have been missing my red boy a bunch lately. It was 9/13/09 that he was officially diagnosed with lymphoma and my life changed forever. Time stopped and strangely moved on. The world was black and white and yet the sky was still blue. How can it be a whole 2 years ago?

Off to post in "Life with Coley" thread.


----------



## goldensmum

They are so smart these pupsters of ours - I'm glad to hear that Cole is learning the ropes and following in the pawprints of Duke.


----------



## PrincessDi

I can feel your longing for your boy Duke in your posts. I'm so sorry! It is so obvious that you gave your boy a wonderful life.


----------



## Jo Ellen

2 years. I'm not sure I understand how time goes on at all, much less 2 years. 

I think I don't like it


----------

